# T.V. programme, "Man Verses Food."



## Kleftiwallah (Jun 13, 2012)

Watching this chap taking on a load of different food challenges. From humungous burritoes (whatever they are) to stinkingly hot chicken wings to gallons of milk shakes. One thing that I'de like to know, when we see the cafe preparing pork spare ribs, what is this brown powder everyone seems to be shovelling onto them before adding brown sugar and before wrapping in foil?



I only wanted the first one, where did the other two come from ? ? ?

Cheers,  Tony.


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (Jun 13, 2012)

It's called a dry rub...I've been thinking of trying one out one of these days. Not sure what to get though.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jun 13, 2012)

DirtyDawg10 said:


> It's called a dry rub...I've been thinking of trying one out one of these days. Not sure what to get though.



Try here: 

http://virtualweberbullet.com/

Lot's of recipes - especially in the discussion forum. I've found that most rub recipes are far better than what you buy in the store. Much cheaper too.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Jun 13, 2012)

I make my own with some garlic salt, Beau Monde, lemon pepper, red pepper and some ground ginger. Coat ribs with some olive oil, cover with the rub, wrap in plastic wrap to sit overnite and grill the next day.


----------



## Kleftiwallah (Jun 14, 2012)

*Thanks for taking the time to reply.*

Boatboy24. Please take me by the hand and lead me to the *discussion forum*, I've looked but cannot find it.

Brew and Wine supply. Please tell me what *Beau Monde* is.

Cheers, and thanks once again. Tony.


----------



## JohnT (Jun 14, 2012)

Kleftiwallah said:


> Watching this chap taking on a load of different food challenges. From humungous burritoes (whatever they are) to stinkingly hot chicken wings to gallons of milk shakes. One thing that I'de like to know, when we see the cafe preparing pork spare ribs, what is this brown powder everyone seems to be shovelling onto them before adding brown sugar and before wrapping in foil?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Come to the Southern US. Each area of the south has their own way of doing REAL BBQ. Think of the dry rub as simply a dry maranade. Ribs are very fatty and when that fat melts, it combines with the dry rub to almost glaze the meat. The dry rub is also applied on hours/days before cooking to pull moisture out of the meat. Much like dry aging, this makes for a much more tendor rib. 

for the most part, a dry rub is a 8/3/1 mixture. 8 parts brown sugar, 3 parts kosher salt, and 1 part of (herbs/spices). Of course there is no firm rule on a rub, but this seems to work nice.

A couple of years ago, my and my brother went on a "Power Trip", visiting Georgia, Tenn, North Carolina, South Carolina, and Virginia. We ate ribs every day. IMHO, georgia had the best. I suggest you do the same (that is if you have some weight you want to gain).


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (Jun 14, 2012)

I like my barbeque like I like my women *sweet and hot * I may have to try making up a batch of dry rub and test it out.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Jun 14, 2012)

Beau Monde is a Spice Island spice which is a combination of salt, dextrose, onion and celery salt. Its a good general all around spice.


----------



## Chateau Joe (Jun 15, 2012)

One of Adams visits was a bbq joint not far from my house. Here is the rub they use. I personally use this stuff on almost everything, I even put on my macaroni salad. Mix with margerine and you will have the best grilled fish ever.

http://www.dinosaurbarbque.com/store/product/8_cajun_foreplay_spice_rub


----------



## Kleftiwallah (Jun 15, 2012)

*Thanks to all.*

As per the title. Thanks. Cheers, Tony.


----------



## Kleftiwallah (Nov 26, 2012)

*The inevitable follow on.*

Thanks to all your advice and directions, the family love ribs on the B.B.Q.





Now I'm asking for more help! after (or sometimes just as) the cooking is coming to an end there is slapped or painted on the ribs a sort of sauce.

Anyone willing to let me into the secret as to what goes into this sauce? ? ? 

*Lurve those smilies*. Cheers, Tony.

Cheers, Tony.


----------



## MonteroRed (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm willing..... I don't buy sauce anymore... This is the best recipe I've found. I usually ad a couple spoon fulls of horseradish ground fresh, but awesome like it is


----------



## MonteroRed (Dec 7, 2012)

Bring ingredients to slow boil, let cool. Done


----------



## MonteroRed (Dec 7, 2012)

On ribs, smoke 225 for 3 hours.... Then sauce rap with foil 1 additional hour. Rest ten min.


----------



## MonteroRed (Dec 7, 2012)

Last hour I usually bump up to 250


----------

